# Whose for ice cream now with time and place



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Or even fish and chips  
Whose up for a night run to Whitby on 27th June and picking up a nice fish supper 
Meeting at 6:00 pm in the Dolton Lodge car park leaving at 6:20pm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow that's a surprise :wink: Can I have both please and We'll even bring the TT this time.
ps Craig attendance is mandatory , we want to see the new car


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm up for it but it will be VW tdi power behind you. wot time you meeting!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds nice but too far for me! Que Southend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Sounds nice but too far for me! Que Southend


Woos


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

A friday night? Might be tempted aslong as I can drag myself out of the Cobblers :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> A friday night? Might be tempted aslong as I can drag myself out of the Cobblers :wink:


Cobblers to you to mate :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more for this :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys there must be more of you out there up for this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Change the title to who's for pies and we may get more response.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Change the title to who's for pies and we may get more response.


what about the PEAS!! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Change the title to who's for pies and we may get more response.
> ...


You'll be asking if you can bring the wippet next :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Any one know were I can get a flat cap


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


Have I joined the wrong forum thought you were all TOFF's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


Its the summer you don't need anything to replace your hair :wink:


----------



## Bewick (Jun 12, 2008)

I should be able to make it for the friday excursion, since the pie action was added to the menu! You all better promise not to laugh at my tatty TT though!!! Where you all setting off from?

Dan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bewick said:


> I should be able to make it for the friday excursion, since the pie action was added to the menu! You all better promise not to laugh at my tatty TT though!!! Where you all setting off from?
> 
> Dan


Wallsend for me :roll: :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Am I allowed to come along with an A4 cab?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Am I allowed to come along with an A4 cab?


No unless it has a TT engine :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Am I allowed to come along with an A4 cab?


OK that answers that question :wink:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Might be tempted to meet up in Whitby. I would be coming up the coast from the opposite direction. Have never been to a meet or even seen any "modded" cars close up.

Is a fairly bog standard roadster which hasn't been cleaned since last November allowed in the same car park. To be fair, it has been garaged most of that time so could do with a good run.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ancien-TT said:


> Might be tempted to meet up in Whitby. I would be coming up the coast from the opposite direction. Have never been to a meet or even seen any "modded" cars close up.
> 
> Is a fairly bog standard roadster which hasn't been cleaned since last November allowed in the same car park. To be fair, it has been garaged most of that time so could do with a good run.


All welcome please come along


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Cheers, will see what I can do and let you know. Are you nocturnal as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ancien-TT said:


> Cheers, will see what I can do and let you know. Are you nocturnal as well


No he just sleeps during the day :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So shall we say 6:00pm in the Dolton Lodge car park ( now shut down by the way ) leaving at 6:20pm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds good to us :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Sounds good to us :wink:


I thought you would be getting the train Andrew :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to us :wink:
> ...


Its threee hours from Newcastle to Whitby and the last train leaves here around noon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now any one else


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any chance of a roll call?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Which way are you going? I have to drop Lindsey off at the Barracks for 5.45pm? Am I allowed to bring an A4 along?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Which way are you going? I have to drop Lindsey off at the Barracks for 5.45pm? Am I allowed to bring an A4 along?


Is that the big blue steam loco or just a cab?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Which way are you going? I have to drop Lindsey off at the Barracks for 5.45pm? Am I allowed to bring an A4 along?
> ...


Might be a cab :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A19 then the a171(is it?) across the moors I would think.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I might turn up 

Fish and jockeys whips sounds good


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> I might turn up
> 
> Fish and jockeys whips sounds good


I'll meet you guys on the A19/A689 slip road


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See you then then :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you soon  So are there only th 3/4 of us for this then :?:
Looks like I will be in the Golf  Taylor has just told me he wants to come


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

any pics andy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't take any ,I don't think any of us did :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And the milshake shop was shut


----------

